# SvS PC13 Ultra Anti Mode 8033C setup



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi,

I own a SvS PC13 Ultra for almost 2 years now. The PC13u is placed in a dedicated HT room which is accoustically treated with basstraps. My reverberation time within the 20-500Hz range is less than 0,4s which is perfect for HT use.

Only thing is I have some serious peaks that result in some boomy bass.

So I ordered the Anti Mode 8033c which arrived yesterday. I want to know some basics where to start. What I want to know is HOW I have to config my PC13Ultra when I m going to auto calibrate with the Anti Mode.

Crossover on/off?
Room compensation off?
Subsonic filter on 10, 15 or 20?
Freq, level and Q all set to the far left?

More tips are welcome!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would set the crossover on the receiver at 80 hz and turn it off on the SVS

Turn the room compensation off

I can't really speak to the Subsonic Filter

Freq, Level and Q I would leave to the far left

Connect it to the AntiMode and start the calibration.


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

thxz for your reply.

another question:

I ve read the manual carefully but still don t understand exactly what the the lifting options do (25 and 35Hz options)


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

THX-UltraII said:


> I ve read the manual carefully but still don t understand exactly what the the lifting options do (25 and 35Hz options)


Hi, it basically boosts the signal in those 2 regions to give more output if you needed it, but I'm sure that the SVS will have plenty of out put in those 2 frequency ranges, but you could always try it as it will not damage anything....well maybe the house structure if your not too careful :bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Also when you use the 25hz or 35hz boost on the 8033 it turns on the subsonic filters so nothing below 10hz is permitted.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Also when you use the 25hz or 35hz boost on the 8033 it turns on the subsonic filters so nothing below 10hz is permitted.


That is good to know TC as I did not know that about the Antimode, I bet it is in the manual and as usual not checked it properly :nerd:


----------

